# Anyone Know what BigFoot is Up To



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The decoys of course. They are putting a pro staff together (I think that is new as I have never heard of a BF Pro Staff). I hear Barnie Calef jumped ship from HS to Big Foot. Also rumors of new BF Decoys for next season. Anybody in the know??


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

It would be nice to maybe get some different poses, but there decoys are good enough now they don't need to change them.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Maybe some BF duck decoys?? I agree they don't need to change much. More new head postions would be great. (wish they never did away with the original feeder).


----------



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

The bigfoot rep I talked to at gamefair and who I bought decoys from said that hey were gonna start flocking all the heads and he also said they were coming out with a fullbody mallard dec. He didn't say anyhting about new positions for the FB honkers


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> I hear Barnie Calef jumped ship from HS to Big Foot


Yes thats true, I will be hunting with Barnie in the end of Oct, ( if plans go right) he is shooting bigfoots video.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not surprised about flocked heads.....GHG is getting that market for Bigfoot decoys....not to smart to let them make "bigfoot flocked heads."


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We'll have to see if it actually works out. I was just invited from another to tag along.

How did this post get behind Deltaboys post when he posted before me?? Wierd!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Yes thats true, I will be hunting with Barnie in the end of Oct, ( if plans go right) he is shooting bigfoots video.


GB3 - Your a pimp now! Hope the hunt works out for you. :wink:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> > I hear Barnie Calef jumped ship from HS to Big Foot
> 
> 
> Yes thats true, I will be hunting with Barnie in the end of Oct, ( if plans go right) he is shooting bigfoots video.


Big pimpin spending GB3's....... :beer:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

GB3 please give Barnie some tips on how to blow a goose call, I personally think he sounds terrible on the Take'em vids. Although, the guy can wail on a duck call!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> GB3 please give Barnie some tips on how to blow a goose call, I personally think he sounds terrible on the Take'em vids. Although, the guy can wail on a duck call


At least he can pull the geese in range and drop em' so whats your point? I am not a such a great caller and I use a flute and I pull geese in my spread and do just fine.


----------



## rmiller (Jun 4, 2005)

Guys, right now im into ghg but if bf comes out with a good lookin full body goose dek and a full body mallard i will switch over to them. I hate to baby my deks like i have to ghg. jmo though.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Quackkills9 said:


> > At least he can pull the geese in range and drop em' so whats your point?


My point is that the guy is a world class duck caller and I guess I just expected more from him. I still buy all his dvd's and love to watch him. Nothing against him. I just expected more.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Travery- No problem...being a deaf person, I cant tell if it sounds that bad but for me it sounds like everyone in the other videos... so I think it sounds pretty good to me but I cant hear 100% like you but he still gets them in the spread.. but yeah I was just having some fun/sarcasm, not pointing at you for any reason but yeah hes a great guy and everything and good luck this weekend everyone! :beer:


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

most of the time in the hunting videos of barney you are not hearing him blow the goose call but somebody else. He is pretty bad on a goose call.


----------

